# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Results of my (oral) Winstrol only cycle

## Strongbow

Yes I know that its not good for your liver and so on but I did it anyway and here is what it did.

After 2 weeks or so of 50mg daily I noticed a reasonable strength increase but nothing to get excited about. My joints started to hurt for a couple weeks pretty bad but that went away completely. I gained 10 pounds and my muscles were rock f*ckin hard.

I woke up every morning with serious wood which my girlfriend enjoyed  :Wink/Grin: 

For what I pay for Winstrol I would say it was well worth doing but certainly not something I would cycle on regularly.

----------


## Bjohnson

nice

----------


## Baba

Thats a good report.

----------


## J431S

> Yes I know that its not good for your liver and so on but I did it anyway and here is what it did.
> 
> After 2 weeks or so of 50mg daily I noticed a reasonable strength increase but nothing to get excited about. My joints started to hurt for a couple weeks pretty bad but that went away completely. I gained 10 pounds and my muscles were rock f*ckin hard.
> 
> I woke up every morning with serious wood which my girlfriend enjoyed 
> 
> For what I pay for Winstrol I would say it was well worth doing but certainly not something I would cycle on regularly.


what's your stats?

----------


## ghettoboyd

some before and after pics would lend more credibility to your report. not that i dont belive you or anything just would love to see not just here about you results.

----------


## Strongbow

> what's your stats?


I'm 41 years old
192 pounds
5' 11"
Not sure on the body fat but its minimal

----------


## growboy

I love oral winny works way better than the inject when running with test IMHO!

----------


## PT

there is no way oral winny works better then injectable winny, thats just nuts to think

----------


## Freakish

> I love oral winny works way better than the inject when running with test IMHO!


You do realise oral winstrol and injectible winstrol are one and the same compound right?if anything id say ud lose a little takin it orally

----------


## god-send

around 5-10% is lost when you take winny orally.

----------


## Booz

> around 5-10% is lost when you take winny orally.


some would say more............

----------


## god-send

would you?^^

----------


## binder

You lose more by taking it orally.

10lbs in 2 weeks? Anadrol doesn't even give that good of an effect. That is either all water weight(which is uncommon on something like winstrol that dries you out) of you've done some crazy change in your diet. 

also, i don't understand the erections either because winstrol most often will depress test levels and shut down the HTPA which would decrease libido.

I'm thinking you are getting a placebo effect. Putting on 10lbs of lean muscle in 2 weeks is kind of extreme. I will say that winstrol does make the muscles nice and hard but wears the joints out due to the lack of lubrication. You should be on fish oil for joint replacement.

By the way you are speaking that you only did 2 weeks of it? with that dosage you really should do 4-6 weeks for complete results.

----------


## Strongbow

> You lose more by taking it orally.
> 
> 10lbs in 2 weeks? Anadrol doesn't even give that good of an effect. That is either all water weight(which is uncommon on something like winstrol that dries you out) of you've done some crazy change in your diet. 
> 
> also, i don't understand the erections either because winstrol most often will depress test levels and shut down the HTPA which would decrease libido.
> 
> I'm thinking you are getting a placebo effect. Putting on 10lbs of lean muscle in 2 weeks is kind of extreme. I will say that winstrol does make the muscles nice and hard but wears the joints out due to the lack of lubrication. You should be on fish oil for joint replacement.
> 
> By the way you are speaking that you only did 2 weeks of it? with that dosage you really should do 4-6 weeks for complete results.


I guess I didnt explain properly, after my 6 week cycle I gained 10 pounds. My buddy started the same cycle as myself at the same time and ended up gaining 10 pounds as well. Definately became more horny.

----------


## HORSE~

> around 5-10% is lost when you take winny orally.




I'll agree with that and would lean more towards the 5% than the 10%....


The alpha-alkylate is a much stronger shield than most people realize....

----------


## peachfuzz

> there is no way oral winny works better then injectable winny, thats just nuts to think


there have been studies that have shown oral administration lowers SHBG which is synthesized in the liver.

----------


## binder

> I guess I didnt explain properly, after my 6 week cycle I gained 10 pounds. My buddy started the same cycle as myself at the same time and ended up gaining 10 pounds as well. Definately became more horny.


That makes a little more sense. Thanks for the clarification.

I've used it pre-contest to harden up. It definitely didn't make me gain a noticeable amount and didn't do anything for my libido. If anything it made me not want it because i was injecting and that crap is CRIPPLING!

----------


## Zorrin

I've been using oral winstrol for about a week.

A bit about me. I'm 43, been weight training on and off for 20 years. I'm also a chemist.

Within a few minutes of taking my first 10mg tablet, I was shocked to suddenly feel horny. Then I read that winstrol binds to SHBG better than almost any other steroid - but only if taken orally. I guess all that bound testosterone was suddenly freed up and kicked into my bloodstream.

My natural test won't have been shut down much yet, so I'm experiencing "early morning wood", too. If I was injecting test, less of it would be bound, and more available for anabolism and sexy use, i would think. The aromitization of test to estrogen would avoid joint pain. It's nothing to do with "drying out of joints" - it's just that estrodiol is an anti-inflammatory, like aspirin.

I feel good on Winstrol. In future, I would use it near the end of a cycle to solidify the gains of something watery like test or dianobol. Dbol makes muscles feel a bit watery or spongy. I think Winstrol would help to replace the water in that sponge with solid protein synthesis.

I've put on a 5 pounds already (50mg oral a day, divided dose, with milk thistle and saw palmetto). Recovery time is quicker, need less sleep, and my muscles are rock hard. It's a very dry, lean, "shaping" kind of steroid.

If I get a joint twinge, I have a 4-AD or 1,4-AD before bed. In the morning, I have a little estrogen and water from the test or boldenone respectively - enough to make it difficult to put my wedding ring on - but the joint pain is gone.

A tip. cholesterol is a white, dry powder if you see a bottle of it in the lab - it only becomes sticky, yellow artery-clogging stuff when it gets oxidized, Red whine extract prevents this, so even if your blood lipids are affected by steroid use , you should avoid heart disease if you supplement with grapeessed extract. It's one of the strongest antioxidants known to man, it's equally happy in water or fat, and it will stop raised cholesterol from sticking together and furring up your arteries.

I would imagine Winnie stacks well with 1-AD, the prohormone which is converted to 1-test -except without the liver stress. (Methyl 1-test seems to have completely different effects, and bad sides.)

I hear hardcore bodybuilders looking down their noses at prohormones, but 1-AD is great for me. It packs quite a bit of lean beef on, with few sides (a bit of ball-pain on a long cycle). I'm sure the diol versions of hormones would stack well with liver-toxic steroids without stressing the livr further.

The injectable version of winstrol is the same methylated compound, not an ester. It's just a suspension of the crystals in water, which is probably why people say injections really hurt. Also, it will eventually get demethylated in the liver, just not on first pass, so liver strain will be the same - just spread out a bit more.

I'm just doing a quick 3 week oral cycle before my honeymoon - been married for a year, but my Mrs is away for a month. She's going to get a nice shock when she gets her hands on my hard body. 

I haven't had sex for a few weeks. Usually, this makes you feel alittle less of a man every day. I'm very happy with the Winny, traning and upped protein intake - I actually feel MORE of a man everyday. When I go out, I notice women looking at me a little longer than usual -the changes are becoming obvious even through my clothes. Got to stay a good boy for Mrs Zorrin, though.

----------


## senorsalt

yaohhkayy

----------


## tembe

> I've been using oral winstrol for about a week.
> 
> A bit about me. I'm 43, been weight training on and off for 20 years. I'm also a chemist.
> 
> Within a few minutes of taking my first 10mg tablet, I was shocked to suddenly feel horny. Then I read that winstrol binds to SHBG better than almost any other steroid - but only if taken orally. I guess all that bound testosterone was suddenly freed up and kicked into my bloodstream.
> 
> My natural test won't have been shut down much yet, so I'm experiencing "early morning wood", too. If I was injecting test, less of it would be bound, and more available for anabolism and sexy use, i would think. The aromitization of test to estrogen would avoid joint pain. It's nothing to do with "drying out of joints" - it's just that estrodiol is an anti-inflammatory, like aspirin.
> 
> I feel good on Winstrol. In future, I would use it near the end of a cycle to solidify the gains of something watery like test or dianobol. Dbol makes muscles feel a bit watery or spongy. I think Winstrol would help to replace the water in that sponge with solid protein synthesis.
> ...


your going to be devastated then when you cant get hard after the cycle and your honeymoon could be ruined! stock up on viagra

----------


## CmyZFly

Unfortunately I ran a winny oral only cycle and now that I am finished I am really shut down.. I'm currently 3 weeks into pct running clomid 50-50-25-25 and novaldex 40-40-20-20 and I have no sex drive ... Anyone with experience with a cycle like this and was shut down how long did it take you to recover ? 

Any help really appreciated

----------


## bobsapp

awesome love the detail made my mind up

----------


## austinite

Guys, this a 2 year old thread...

----------


## dgd

> Unfortunately I ran a winny oral only cycle and now that I am finished I am really shut down.. I'm currently 3 weeks into pct running clomid 50-50-25-25 and novaldex 40-40-20-20 and I have no sex drive ... Anyone with experience with a cycle like this and was shut down how long did it take you to recover ? 
> 
> Any help really appreciated




I would suggest tribestan ( Bulgarian )

----------

